# Clutch slipping?



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Ive been driving my 240 for the past couple of weeks and have noticed that the clutch kinda hesitates when i get into a gear. It dosent really grab at all. Today i was driving it and it would pause then catch. Also the accleration is really crappy so i dont know if it is the clutch or somthing else. I plan on replaceing the 02 sensor and problay get a new clutch pretty soon to see if that will help it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Say your running 65-70MPH in 5th gear if you floor it do the RPMs jump up fast, even though not much speed has been gained?


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

No they dont.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Are you sure your not just resting your foot on the clutch pedal a bit?

The symptom I talked about usually happens if a clutch is bad. Believe me, I'm going through it right now.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Ill try that on the way to work to see if it is my clutch. Another symptom i have is when i shift the clutch will almost skip. For example when im shifting to second gear it will kinda jump a couple of times and then catch all the way. Or when im waiting to at stop sign and slowly going forward it will kinda shake as i start moving forward.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Okay i went around 75 and floored it and the rpms didnt jump at all. Im kinda thinking that it might be somthing with the air flow or fuel thats holding it back. Im going to go through and replace rotor, cap, plug wires and o2 sensor and see if that helps any.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

240sxs1377 said:


> Okay i went around 75 and floored it and the rpms didnt jump at all. Im kinda thinking that it might be somthing with the air flow or fuel thats holding it back. Im going to go through and replace rotor, cap, plug wires and o2 sensor and see if that helps any.


try filling the clutch cylinder up. it sounds to me like there isnt enough pressure from the petal to push it.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Ill go look at that and see if that solves it.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

It could also be your clutch pedal adjustment. I had the same problem a while back, when I would shift, the clutch wouldn't grab right away, you'd have to give it a second or two. What it was, was the clutch pedal adjustment was adjusted so that the clutch would ride the slightest, tinyest, bit, and when you would shift, it wouldn't grab right away...


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

240sxs1377 said:


> Ill try that on the way to work to see if it is my clutch. Another symptom i have is when i shift the clutch will almost skip. For example when im shifting to second gear it will kinda jump a couple of times and then catch all the way. Or when im waiting to at stop sign and slowly going forward it will kinda shake as i start moving forward.


Sounds liek the clutch could be glazed if you got it really hot or it wasent broken in properly it could glaze (resins form the clutch material come to the top of the disk) it will make it slip and could cause whats called clutch chatter which is when it shakes or chatters like your teeth when ur cold when you shift or try to leave form a stop sign. id check all your adjustments first since thats alot easier if that dosent help anythign order up a new clutch feel free to pm me with any ?-s


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

it does sund like you have a slipping clutch. if you didnt have enough fluid in the clutch master cylinder, the clutch pedal would be pretty much on the floor and that is not a good thing to have happen...sucks horribly.

if you replace your clutch go ahead and get a new flywheel too.i just replaced my clutch and my flywheel had heat cracks and junk but i couldnt wait a few days for an order so we just sanded the surface a little and put it in.

by the way i have a pretty much brand new clutch and i have some clutch chatter....anyone know how to get rid of it? it seems to only do it when its cold and usually will only do it at most once a day.i can usually just push in the clutch and try to take off again and it goes away...can this be fixed without pulling the tranny?


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

Kelso said:


> it does sund like you have a slipping clutch. if you didnt have enough fluid in the clutch master cylinder, the clutch pedal would be pretty much on the floor and that is not a good thing to have happen...sucks horribly.
> 
> if you replace your clutch go ahead and get a new flywheel too.i just replaced my clutch and my flywheel had heat cracks and junk but i couldnt wait a few days for an order so we just sanded the surface a little and put it in.
> 
> by the way i have a pretty much brand new clutch and i have some clutch chatter....anyone know how to get rid of it? it seems to only do it when its cold and usually will only do it at most once a day.i can usually just push in the clutch and try to take off again and it goes away...can this be fixed without pulling the tranny?


Only way to get rid of clutch chatter or a glazed clutch is by replacing it


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

All right im going to get a new pressure plate to replace for the time being because im alittle low on money at the moment. Also i think im going to flush the clutch fluid cause it was all black and alittle crusty dont know if that might be the cause of my problems.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

slideways240sx said:


> Only way to get rid of clutch chatter or a glazed clutch is by replacing it



i was afraid youd say that....oh well its not that bad so ill live with it till i get an aftermarket clutch to put in

for a new clutch kit visit www.autopartsauthority.com i bought mine from there and it was 130 bucks and free shipping!its the cheapest place to get it as far as i know.just make sure you break it in better than i did...


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

240sxs1377 said:


> All right im going to get a new pressure plate to replace for the time being because im alittle low on money at the moment. Also i think im going to flush the clutch fluid cause it was all black and alittle crusty dont know if that might be the cause of my problems.


If i were you id just wait and get everyhting at once its really not good to mix old and new parts when your talking about your clutch if your going for an oem replacment clutch you should be able to get a full kit (pressure plate, clutch disk, and throwout bearing, w/ alignment tool for around $120 + $35 to get your flywheel turned) and make sure you get your flywheel turned with the new clutch! if youd liek to upgrade i think you can get a centerforce dual friction for aorund $290 for the kit outa summit and thall be more clutch than you shoudl ever need


----------

